# Older martin compound ?



## carolyn (May 9, 2007)

I think it's an 86 or 87 Lynx.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Dude that was my very first bow, Martin Lynx Magnum....:nod:


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*I don't know what the poundage is or draw length*

can any tell me how wt's and dl in came in? I just bought this on ebay for 28.00.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

does anybody have pics of thier lynx to compare?


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

I still have one. It was my father's first bow. The riser is newer because the older one let go at the handle one day when he was shooting it. Cast Magnesium risers were bad for doing that when they had air pockets in them. Martin sent a new riser that week.

Here are the photos. One Martin Lynx Magnum.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*I only hope.*

I only hope I can get my bow to look like this!!
Do you have any info on this bow so I can do some work on mine.
I wonder why my bow does not have the lynx on the riser ? instead it has just martin and a deer on the riser?
What is the wt of your dad's and the draw length?


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Possibly because your riser is older. This one got replaced around 95 if memory serves me correctly. I don't remember what was on the wooden insert on the older one, but I know it was a different design. The original riser was a mottle bronze much like the cams are today I am sure it was black at one time. It still has the original limbs with Martin Lynx Magnum inside an arrow in gold. The limb decal is hard to read. 

I took a photograph to see if I could read the faded ink. This is what I think is written.








Peak Weight : 80#
Holding Weight: 50%
String Length: 32
Draw Length: 29
Please correct me if I am wrong. Even magnified, it is hard to decipher.

A photograph of one of the cams. The original riser was that colour when it finally gave up after years of use.









Just for comparison, here is my Martin Prowler target bow made in the mid to later 90s (Can't remember the year exactly). Note the similarity in riser to my copy of the lynx. I believe it is the same riser only with limb pockets. That riser design was used my Martin for many years.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I will find out once I get my bow It is taking for ever. That's what happens when you buy from ebay.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*I have cleaned up the lynx !*

I used carbuator cleaner. It worked awesome. It did not hurt any of the bow but it took off all the camo. The brass cams came out great. I will send pics soon. I believe this bow is came to me at 29 in dl and set at max 70#. The string length on this bow is 35in. My bow is exactly like yours except the riser.
It shoots great.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*After pics of my Lynx*

Here are my after pics so far of the Martin Lynx Mag.

I had to replace the buttons up by the cams. I used nylon, rubber and metal washers with hex bolt and nylon lock nut. This has worked great.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

That cleaned up nicely.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks ! I will be shooting it this weekend at a 3D shoot.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

s.a.w. said:


> I think this is a cougar mag anybody know? here's some pics


87 Lynx..The deer on the wood is rare...I have 2..An 87&88 and both have cats on the wood..I love em' and still shootem' w/ fingers!!!


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

tracy bullock said:


> 87 Lynx..The deer on the wood is rare...I have 2..An 87&88 and both have cats on the wood..I love em' and still shootem' w/ fingers!!!


thank you for letting me know. I wonderd why my lynx had a deer instead of the lynx.


----------



## Toqui (Jan 24, 2007)

s.a.w. said:


> thank you for letting me know. I wonderd why my lynx had a deer instead of the lynx.


Sorry: I am tryimg to fix some deffects on a Martin Lynx magnum. I want to know the cables length in order to reach the correct cam attitude.
thanks


----------

